# I can enter bios but then I can't move in it...



## SpItoS (Oct 18, 2004)

*I got a really big bios problem...*

Hi, I'm new here and I need some help for a friend's pc. His pc was working really bad so I tried formatting it but while loading windows xp disk it froze. So I rebooted and looked around in bios and I don't know why I did it but I enabled Plug and Play thinking maybe it would be good to have it on. Well, I was wrong. Now his computer freezes after looking for drives. He detects the 2 cd-roms as usual but I disabled the hard-drive to boot on windows xp disk so now it can't go on the disk. Well that would have been easy to fix by going back into the bios but now I can enter the bios but as soon as I'm in there is no way to move so I'm stuck there... I can't load a floppy or a cd-rom either so only solution is to make bios work...

For now I don't have the bios/motherboard infos or anything else but I will try to gather them if that can help. Can anyone please help me? I feel really bad for screwing his already really badly screwed pc... If the only solution is to flash bios well I would also like to know how... Thanks

Edit: Oh yeah and I know bios is not freezed cause I can still see the clock move in it only the keyboard seems to stop working every time I enter the bios. I'm sure it works since I use it to enter in the bios. It's a wireless mouse and keyboard if that can help maybe.


----------



## Marque (Oct 18, 2004)

Use a boot disk, or did u try that?


----------



## MicroBell (Sep 21, 2004)

Reset the CMOS jumper on the motherboard. This jumper is useally located near the battery and is labeled CMOS stamped on the board. The jumper is on pins 1&2. Move it to pins 2&3 (clear). Leave if for a few moments and then move it back to pins 1&2. This will clear the bios and all settings will go back to default. Then select CDROM as his first boot device and boot to the XP CD and run install. 

**Note** Some older CDROMS are NOT bootable...and if this is his case you will need to use the 6 disk setup (From MS Site) to boot to the XP CD. Also be aware if this is an older system....USB keyboards were not supported in a DOS enviorment so it may not work in the bios. Use a none USB keyboard.


----------

